# Expert controller advice needed



## jbeeball (May 27, 2009)

Hello!
This is my first project dealing with any sort of electric motors. I have been teaching myself as I go but I ran into a road block

I want to use a 
*CURTIS SepEX TRACTION CONTROLLER DC MOTOR CONTROL 24- 36 Volts*

with a 
*
4 HP 24 Volt DC Reversible Electric Motor*

The problem (I am told) is that the Sep EX controller stand for seperately excited field controller. this means that the field (where permanent magnets normally are in toy electric motors) would get a seperate current from the armature. while the field gets for instance 12 or 24 volts at 7 amps. the armature may get 200 amps. sep ex controllers are build for shunt wound motors. this is a series wound motor. both the field and the armature in a series wound motor would get the same amount of current.
However, I have also been told that it is possible. What I need is some step by step expert advice to do this because I can find no resources of this online.

THANK YOU!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jbeeball said:


> I want to use a
> *CURTIS SepEX TRACTION CONTROLLER DC MOTOR CONTROL 24- 36 Volts*
> 
> with a
> ...


Hi jbee,

You need a SepEx wound motor if you use a SepEx controller. And you should be able to download the manual for the Curtis SepEx from their web site.

Regards,

major


----------

